# Remove doors or not?



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been a painting contractor for 25 years....When I first started I did only new construction. After a few years of this I found that it was just a huge hassle, massive paint bills, hard to find good employees, but mostly dealing with the other trades was ridiculous. It seems painters are the most shat on of the trades. Maybe it's just me, but I really don't feel much respect for us amongst the other tradesmen.....Anyways, I have done almost excusive re-paints for the last 20 years and feel that I can make more money doing this and not be bugged by other trades constantly in my way and messing up my work. Sorry I am ramblling here...Now for the question....

I am doing a large duplex for a friend of a friend. It's new construction. I used to take all the doors down and stand them up in the middle of a large room with the tops nailed together with small sticks and spray them. Does anybody do this anymore? Do you guys spray them in place, masking the hinges? Just curious how people go about it these days.

Thanks for listening


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I take the three hinges off, replace with two old hinges. spray doors in place, end of job put new shiny hinges back on.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I stand them in the middle of the room (although on one job with out a lot of space to work with I did buy cheap hinges to use and sprayed them in place). Either option is good. I do not think I would like masking them off. When hinges are masked on entry doors, it seems like paint always finds a way through.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I go back and forth between setting them up in a room and swapping the hinges with spray hinges. I actually prefer to slap a couple spray hinges on the door and jamb.
There are products that stick to the hing so that you can spray them on the jamb without removal, but i have no experience with that product. I think RCP might though.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

We use these www.hingemag.com. Hate stripped screws trying to change out hinges. They work well, you can get them at some Sherwin Williams. We do things a little different. Spray primer on all and finish on trim/doors, then pull the pin to remove doors to garage, mask trim and spray walls.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

We use these things that are like Door Deckers, but 20 yrs old and lots cheaper.

http://www.speedpainting.com/


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

9 times out of 10 we'll remove the doors and spray them in the middle of an open room. Generally the only time we spray the doors in place is if they are oversized solid cores, or we have limited space. In the later instances we replace the hinges on the doors with temp hinges.


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

SPEEDPAINTING.COM they have door stackers best for high end doors. They have a handle that screws into the end of the door on each side. They spray on sawhorses the handle makes where you can spray both sides at a time. The handles also double as stackers


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sir paint please let us know whwt you do and how it works out


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

We pull the doors off,mask the hinges and spray the doors.Tell me if anyone else has this problem,when we spray doors all together in a room the overspray turns to flying dust so we have been spraying in 1 room and carrying them to another to avoid the dust landing on the wet paint and causing roughness


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Take off, bring to another room / spray / rehang


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i just fixed a job where the painters left the doors on. they taped the hinge, and painted. 

what looked bad was where they stopped caulking right next to the hinge.

they couldnt finish paint behind the hinge neatly either.

the last painters specialized in painting hotels.

the sad thing was>>>this was a 2.75 mil home.

i pull doors, prep the jamb and case neatly, and stand up the doors in another room/basement and shoot them.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Question for all of you who paint the doors while still on the hinges, how are you sealing the bottoms of these doors? Are you taking a weenie roller full of paint to them? One big reason we remove the doors is so we can flip them to seal the bottoms.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input. I hardly ever talk to other painters so it's good to have this forum. I think I am going to remove the doors and spray them like I used to do. Thanks again.


----------

